# Extremos climatológicos da Madeira e dos Açores



## maxcrc (5 Jul 2008 às 13:27)

Bom dia.
Sou um forumista novo e quero desculparme se o meu portugues nao e muito bom, sou hispano-falante ,mas mastico um pouco o portugues pela descendencia dos meus avos.

Eu estou procurando cuales sao as temperaturas extremas registradas nas Acores e na Madeira.

Nos Acores,Eu lei sobre um 32.2C na ilha Santa Maria mas nao sei se e correto.
Achei um 30.7C em Santa Maria no ano 1944, nao achei temperaturas mais alta com data mas e possivel que tem.

Tambem o mesmo para a mais baixa, acho que nas cimas cai neve e tem geadas, mas so peguei o dato de 0.3C do Cerrado dos Becerro, tem que ter alguma coisa mais friozinha.

Na Madeira,Estou tambem procurando os extremos , la achei o Aroeiro -3.9C, mas a mais alta achei 36.4C-37.5C-38.3C-39.4C nao sei cual e a correta nem a data.

Se voces pode aiudar-me para saber os extremos dessas ilhas com lugares e datas , estou muito obrigado.

Saudacoes e ate mais

Maximiliano


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2008 às 11:49)

*Re: Extremos Temperatura na Madeira e Açores*

Alguém pode ajudar aqui o nosso amigo Maximiliano ? Eu não tenho dados, alguem terá ?


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2008 às 12:40)

*Re: Extremos Temperatura na Madeira e Açores*

Neste site é possível encontrar normais (período 1961-1990) de algumas localidades dos Açores.

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/


----------



## Fil (13 Jul 2008 às 22:48)

*Re: Extremos Temperatura na Madeira e Açores*

Dos Açores, dos dados que tenho (1941-1970) a mais alta temperatura é a de Ponta Delgada (São Miguel) com 30,7ºC, e a mais baixa é a de Fajã de Cima (São Miguel) com 1,8ºC. Mas todos sabemos que as temperaturas mais baixas dos Açores são registadas na ilha do Pico.

Na Madeira, também para o mesmo período, a temperatura mais alta é a de Santo da Serra com 40,0ºC e a mais baixa é a do Arieiro com -3,5ºC.


----------



## Pico (13 Jul 2008 às 23:15)

*Re: Extremos Temperatura na Madeira e Açores*

http://www.cee.mtu.edu/~reh/pico/

site da estação meteo. que foi instalada no topo da montanha, ve os dados disponiveis.... atenção alt. 2351 m !!!!!!!!!! ao nivel do mar o clima é mais ameno


----------



## Fil (13 Jul 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Extremos Temperatura na Madeira e Açores*

Interessante Pico, nao conhecia 

Lembrei-me agora que o novo site do IM tem os extremos de temperatura para o continente e para as ilhas. Os dados das ilhas ainda não estão disponíveis, mas irão estar esperemos que brevemente:

Arquipélago da Açores
Arquipélago da Madeira


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2008 às 23:47)

*Re: Extremos Temperatura na Madeira e Açores*



Pico disse:


> http://www.cee.mtu.edu/~reh/pico/
> 
> site da estação meteo. que foi instalada no topo da montanha, ve os dados disponiveis.... atenção alt. 2351 m !!!!!!!!!! ao nivel do mar o clima é mais ameno



MUITO interessante, também não conhecia, até tem webcam e tudo


----------



## Pico (14 Jul 2008 às 08:27)

*Re: Extremos Temperatura na Madeira e Açores*

Bom visto que não conheciam o site convem-me dizer que ele funcionou bem enquanto pretencia a uma universidade dos EUA que estava a fazer um estudo sobre a poluição... Agora foi entregue à universidade dos Açores e desde ai tem estado inactiva, mas no site que vos indiquei eles mantêm  o registos anteriores


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2008 às 11:04)

*Re: Extremos Temperatura na Madeira e Açores*



Pico disse:


> Bom visto que não conheciam o site convem-me dizer que ele funcionou bem enquanto pretencia a uma universidade dos EUA que estava a fazer um estudo sobre a poluição... Agora foi entregue à universidade dos Açores e desde ai tem estado inactiva, mas no site que vos indiquei eles mantêm  o registos anteriores



Ai é ? Isso é que é pior 

Mas parece que continua a transmitir dados, apesar de um grande corte de vários dias na semana passada:






E também verifiquei que esta manhã a webcam tem transmitido uma imagem todas as horas:


----------



## Dan (4 Ago 2008 às 13:45)

*Re: Novo site do IM*

O Instituto de Meteorologia já colocou os Extremos climatológicos da Madeira e dos Açores 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/extremos/index.html?page=extremos_acores.xml


----------



## AnDré (4 Ago 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Novo site do IM*



Dan disse:


> O Instituto de Meteorologia já colocou os Extremos climatológicos da Madeira e dos Açores
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/extremos/index.html?page=extremos_acores.xml



*ARQUIPÉLAGO DA MADEIRA:*
Menor valor da temperatura mínima do ar:  	*- 9,5 °C  *	em Bica da Cana  	a 05/03/1993


Nunca pensei que fosse um valor tão baixo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2008 às 14:36)

*Re: Novo site do IM*



AnDré disse:


> *ARQUIPÉLAGO DA MADEIRA:*
> Menor valor da temperatura mínima do ar:  	*- 9,5 °C  *	em Bica da Cana  	a 05/03/1993
> 
> 
> Nunca pensei que fosse um valor tão baixo!



Também me surpeendeu.
Os registos dos Açores também me surpreenderam, especialmente as mínimas.
As máximas andaram à volta do que eu esperava.


----------

